

How to a Geeky Girl’s Heart - skorks
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2010/02/10-ways-to-a-geeky-girls-heart/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This title no verb.

Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1110170>

------
Mz
FWIW (from a geeky girl):

When my ex-husband and I were dating -- and throughout our marriage -- we
routinely bought each other bookmarks. They come with all kinds of
sayings/patterns, we could spend as little as $1 back then, and we could write
stuff on the back of the less expensive (cardboard) ones. For a special
occasion, a pricier (metal) one could be picked up. He won my heart in part by
writing really, really bad poetry to me when we were teens. I didn't care that
he couldn't write poetry. I cared that it came from the heart. Heck, it was
probably endearing in part because he kept trying, in spite of how really bad
it so consistently was.

He also used to buy me books and often did the tacky/funny thing of reading
them before them giving them to me. He bought me an entire set of a book
series that my jerk older brother had borrowed and never returned a couple of
years earlier. That was one of his finest moments.

(Of course, due to my allergies and life-threatening respiratory problems, I
no longer own any books. So this will not be repeated in my future.)

